# International Association Of Classification Societies



## Eng-Maher (25 فبراير 2008)

INTERNATIONAL ASSOCIATION OF CLASSIFICATION SOCIETIES

*****************************************
Requirements
concerning
STRENGTH OF SHIPS​

*******S
S1 Requirements for Loading Conditions, Loading Manuals and Loading Instruments Rev. 6 July 2004
S1A Additional Requirements for Loading Conditions, Loading Manuals and Loading Instruments Rev. 5 July 2004
for Bulk Carriers, Ore Carriers and Combination Carriers
S2 Definition of ship's length L and of block coefficient Cb 1973
S3 Strength of end bulkheads of superstructures and deckhouses 1973
S4 Criteria for the use of high tensile steel with minimum yield stress of 315 N/mm2 Rev.2 April 2007
355 N/mm2 and 390 N/mm2
S5 Calculation of midship section moduli for conventional ship for ship's scantlings 1975
S6 Use of steel grades for various hull members-ships of 90m in length and above Rev.5 Sept 2007
S7 Minimum longitudinal strength standards† Rev. 3, 1989
S8 Bow doors and inner doors Rev. 3, Nov 2003
S9 Side shell doors and stern doors Rev.5, Nov 2003
S10 Rudders, sole pieces and rudder horns Corr. July 2003
S11 Longitudinal strength standard Rev.5 Jan 2006
S12 Side Structures in Single Side Skin Bulk Carriers Rev.4 July 2004
S13 Strength of bottom forward in oil tankers Rev. 1, 1993
S14 Testing Procedures of Watertight Compartments 1996/Rev. 2 May 2001
S15 Side shell doors and stern doors - Retrospective application of UR-S9 Rev.1, Nov 2003
to existing ro-ro passenger ships
S16 Bow Doors and Inner Doors - Retrospective Application of UR-S8, as amended 1995,
to existing Ro-Ro Passenger Ships Corr.1 Aug 2004
S17 Longitudinal Strength of Hull Girder in flooded condition for single side skin Bulk Carriers (Rev.7) Rev.7 Feb 2006
S18 Evaluation of Scantlings of Corrugated Transverse Watertight Bulkheads in Rev.7 Feb 2006
Bulk Carriers considering hold flooding
S19 Evaluation of Scantlings of the transverse watertight corrugated bulkhead between cargo Rev. 5 July 2004
holds Nos. 1 and 2, with cargo hold No. 1 flooded, for existing bulk carriers
S20 Evaluation of Allowable Hold Loading for Bulk Carriers Considering Hold Flooding Rev.4 Feb 2006
S21 Evaluation of Scantlings of Hatch Covers and Hatch Coamings of Cargo Holds of Bulk Carriers, Ore
Carriers and Combination Carriers (Rev.4) Corr.1 Oct 2004
S22 Evaluation of Allowable Hold Loading of Cargo Hold No.1 with Cargo Hold No.1 Flooded,
for existing bulk carriers Rev.3 July 2004
S23 Implementation of IACS Unified Requirements S19 and S22 for Existing Single Rev.4 Aug 2007
Side Skin Bulk Carriers
S24 Deleted Jan 2004
S25 Harmonised Notations and Corresponding Design Loading Conditions for Bulk Carriers Rev.2 July 2004
S26 Strength and securing of Small Hatches on the Exposed Fore Deck Rev.3 Aug 2006
S27 Strength Requirements for Fore Deck Fittings and Equipment Rev.4 Nov 2004
S28 Requirements for the Fitting of a Forecastle for Bulk Carriers, Ore Carriers and Combination Carriers Rev.2 Sept 2005
S30 Cargo Hatch Cover Securing Arrangements for Bulk Carriers not Built in Accordance with UR S21 (Rev.3) Rev .1 Aug 2003
S31 Renewal Criteria for Side Shell Frames and Brackets in Single Side Skin Bulk Carriers and Single Side Skin
OBO Carriers not Built in accordance with UR S12 Rev.1 or subsequent revisions Rev.4 Apr 2007
IACS​


----------



## أمير البحر (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكور حبيب قلبي 
اللــــــــــــــــــــه يعطيك العافية


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 فبراير 2008)

اى خدمه اخى امير وشكرا على مشاركتك هنا


----------



## أمير البحر (28 فبراير 2008)

حبيب قلبي ممكن سؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت من وين وشو دراستك وين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ (( تحقيق ))


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى امير وقدام شويه ان شاء الله سوف ننشاء موضوع للتعارف وشكرا


----------



## أمير البحر (12 مارس 2008)

أوكي حبيب قلبي


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 مارس 2010)

يرفع للافاده ***********


----------

